# Intel X3100 Overclocking



## eckx

I have a toshiba u300-ns508c .Is it possible to allocate the memory used by an intel X3100 graphic card.  Please advice.


----------



## ZeroWing

eckx said:


> I have a toshiba u300-ns508c .Is it possible to allocate the memory used by an intel X3100 graphic card.  Please advice.



I dont believe so but I could be wrong.


----------



## Intel_man

You can't really overclock an integrated video card.


----------



## eckx

i dont believe you can change the chip either....right?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> i dont believe you can change the chip either....right?


Correct. Very few laptops allow changing graphics cards, and even those are all high-end. Singe you have Intel GMA, you can not change it since those are all intergrated.

(I assume it's a laptop we're talking about here)


----------



## eckx

Yup it is. Its a Toshiba U300 NS508C. The laptop is overall small. It has a screen size of 13.5 inch. I am thinking you cannot change the chip on it. IS it possible to overclock or allocate the memory.


----------



## lovely?

the laptop is as good as it is going to get GFX-wise.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> IS it possible to overclock or allocate the memory.


Allocating more memory to it is not called overclocking. I would check if there's a BIOS setting for changing the RAM, but I think not... all Intel GPUs so far allocate RAM dynamically (and automatically) up to a certain limit, so there probaby ain't a way to manually change it.


----------



## eckx

thanks every1...guess i will start saving for a an alienware or something


----------

